# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Sozu's Workbook

## Sozu

Hey my name's Emil, 20 years old and live in Sweden. I started read about lucid dreaming, astral projection and out of body experiences around Mars 2011. Since then have had 2 kinda small OBE's and 2 LD's _(got one LD for maybe about 3 years ago that I still remember, it was first time I'd an LD I detected and I had no idea what it was that time)_. All my LD's have been DILD.
By laziness and no motivation I haven't practised it very much though. But since reading more on DV about other techniques, motivation guide, LD competition etc, I've more and more start to get motivated.

Before I mostly only did reality checks a couple of times during the day (sometimes used an app to my phone that reminded me). And a few days of doing that I kind of forgot it and there was no more practise done. It came in small periods.
Well

About 2 weeks ago I started with MILD, and I will try start with meditation before bed as that wont be a stressy time on the day, plus might clear out my mind.
I also like visualization and let my mind drive me away, yesterday I just layed down and kind of started daydream.

Something else I also begun with is to write dream journal and about my day. I started use my DJ here at DV and I hope my motivation will keep it going like that. But I also made a blog where I post both my dream journal and about my day.

Here's the blog: Daily dreaming life

----------


## Arch

Hellooooo
Motivation is the bane for alot of people in lucid dreaming, I'm glad you made a workbook here then!
Yeah, with MILD it can be great to imagine a scene in the dream such as your hands, it can really contribute to becoming lucid.
What is your dream recall like? It's great that you are keeping a dream journal, so keep that up, I think you will be surprised to how good you can make your recall!
I'd like you to keep up with the recall, as well as attempt some awareness techniques in the day to see what works for you. Keep it up the the MILDs and if you're motivated enough try Wake Back to Bed with with the MILD about 4.5/6 hours after bed (:

----------


## Sozu

My recall differ from time to time. Sometimes when I wake up I remember some dreams while other dreams I might be able to recall a couple of minutes later. But I also know there's some days when at morning I'm still tired and just wanna keep sleeping because it just feels so good, and I think that can cause me forgetting dreams.
In my signature I also counting dreams, 1 week gone now and I've got 4 dreams and 1 fragment.
ADA techinque I'm also trying to practise, but I've had hard to remember to practise on it.
WBTB I happend to try time to time, but eighter I just got hard to fall asleep, or I fall asleep too fast, well, atleast the few times I tried so far.
I will keep on going and see if my recall does increase anything, was just a week ago I started to write in dream journal daily (or well, when I got a dream atleast).
I'm also interested about what the dreams means and finding signs, I'll try search for that tomorrow.
Now/soon I'll get to bed and do MILD and maybe try daydreaming or visualization.

----------


## gab

Hi LonelyCloud :smiley: 

Recall:
If you too sleepy to get up and write your dream, you can go through your dream in your mind. This will transfer the dream from 'dream memory' to your 'regular memory'. Dream memory is erased soon after you wake up, so if you don't transfer your dreams to regular memory by thinking about them, you will most likely forget them very fast. But it's better to just write them down, or at least a few keywords that will help you recall them later.

Awareness:
If the ADA is too hard to do, try the SAT Sporadic awareness technique.

WBTB:
You have to experiment with how long you stay up. It can be different each time. You should stay up only till you can think clearly, but you still sleepy enough to fall asleep fast.

Dram signs:
You can check your DJ to see places/people/actions that repeat in many of your dreams. Those are your dream signs. When you see your dream sign in waking life, do an RC. But if your dreams don't resemble your waking life, practicing awareness should teach your mind to question if you are in a dream at any time, even when there is no dream sign present.

Please post your progress and any questions. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Arch

> In my signature I also counting dreams, 1 week gone now and I've got 4 dreams and 1 fragment.



I like that idea!




> WBTB I happend to try time to time, but eighter I just got hard to fall asleep, or I fall asleep too fast, well, atleast the few times I tried so far.



Try 4.5 hours after bed instead then

Keep us posted  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

The previous night I'd one fragment, and the 2 nights before that when I were sleeping in my GF's place I had no recalls at all _(however, it was in her place I became lucid for 1,5 week ago)_.

Well, today I did remember to make RAT. First time I remembered it was at daytime around 12 o'clock. Second time was around 3pm, third was around 8-9pm. Not sure if it was 3 or 4 times I did it today. I think I also did just an hour after 3pm, so around 4pm. Have described more about that in my blog. But shortly about what I did was to stop everything as the guide told me, and kind of focus on senses I take in, sounds and feelings etc, felt my heart pumping etc and also RC with alarmclock/digital and plug nose.

Now time's over 2am, I will wake up 7am, then my first alarm turns on. Next I may go for a WBTB if I remember (I'll soon meditate and then MILD it in). Second alarm goes of 9am and then I shall go up as I need be ready 11am in city for meeting.
I'll just repeat the WBTB technique now before I go bed.


[edit]
Morning, I failed to attempt WBTB.
Went to bed at about 02:20am, meditated in like 5 min while in lotus position. Then went bed, fell asleep in maybe 2-3 min. Alarm woke me up (7am), super-tired as I was, I go there turn it off without really thinking, going back like a zombie to my bed and boom asleep. 1 hour and 20 min later time was 08:20, I woke up normally and recalled a fragment I'd right before I woke up.
Well, just has to keep trying, idk really when I should get to bed. The previous 5 days or so, I have been falling asleep around 00:00 and waking up around 7-8am. While for more than 1 week ago, I went to bed like 1-3am, then woke up about 9-11am.
I wanna go bed around 00:00, but feels not like waking up around 4,5 hours after that, cus then it's night still and might aswell wake up my dad and his girl.

Anyway, I also think I'll buy some bananas, that I can eat 3 hours before I go bed maybe.

----------


## Arch

> Well, today I did remember to make RAT. First time I remembered it was at daytime around 12 o'clock.



Great work, the best times to randomly check is in the heat of something distraction, such as an interesting conversation.
Keep it up there.




> Went to bed at about 02:20am, meditated in like 5 min while in lotus position. Then went bed, fell asleep in maybe 2-3 min.



Wow, you fell asleep in 3 seconds, thats really fast, due to the meditation?




> The previous 5 days or so, I have been falling asleep around 00:00 and waking up around 7-8am. While for more than 1 week ago, I went to bed like 1-3am, then woke up about 9-11am.



Well your'e getting a good 8 hours sleep, which is perfect.

Try to stay focused when you WBTB, if you are really tried, stay up for about 10 mins to gain a clear head, then go back to bed and try the technique you wanted to do.

Keep at it! (:

----------


## Sozu

Ahh, awesome.. once again I accidently pressing on "+ Reply to Thread" button instead of the correct "Post quick Reply" button to the right. Resulted that everything I'd written now is gone. So I will just try to re-write some of the stuffs I wrote.





> Great work, the best times to randomly check is in the heat of something distraction, such as an interesting conversation.
> Keep it up there.



Alright  :smiley:  I'll try remember that.





> Wow, you fell asleep in 3 seconds, thats really fast, due to the meditation?



No, I wrote 2-3 minutes, not seconds  :smiley:  I don't know if meditation make any much sense as I haven't been doing it much, I'm still a beginner. However I want and will improve my practise on meditation as I believe it will help me in all kind of ways.
I find it great to meditate a couple of minutes before bed, if not a 20-40 min meditation that I sometimes been doing. If I'm not too tired I can meditate longer.
I think that if meditating before bed I'll be more relaxed and clear my mind(?) some. Also I've read that should not be at the computer/TV atleast 1 hour before bed. So meditation will get me some time so I don't go straight from the computer to bed for sleeping, instead I meditate a couple of minutes if not a whole hour.





> Well your'e getting a good 8 hours sleep, which is perfect.
> 
> Try to stay focused when you WBTB, if you are really tried, stay up for about 10 mins to gain a clear head, then go back to bed and try the technique you wanted to do.
> 
> Keep at it! (:



Yes, but the problem is that often when I've slept 4,5 hours and alarm goes on, I'm so tired that my mind doesn't really waking up. I go up from bed (maybe like a zombie?), go to the alarmclock (maybe 5 steps away), turning it off and then going to bed again.
And YES, here it might take 3 seconds to fall asleep, maybe not, but atleast not more than 1 minute.
Sometimes though, I succeed to wake up more and can stay up.
Last night when I did this, I even told myself that I'll WBTB, but somehow my mind anyway was busy and didn't want to wake up completely.
Ofc I'll keep on trying, but not this coming night, I don't want to take the chance to wake up the family before 7am, so if I perform WBTB I'll go bed around 2-3 am I think and have time on 7am as earliest.
I'll go sleep soon maybe, around 00:00, or 01:00 as latest.

----------


## gab

I just started with meditation also, and I agree, it will help you with more than just LDing. You don't always get quick results from meditating, but eventually you will, so keep at it. And cutting TV before bed is really good idea, unless you watch something you want to dream about.

To get your mind to wake up during WBTB, you have to get out of the bed. Read stuff on DV, watch some related videos on youtube, or anything LD related. I always drink some water before bed and each time I get up - that wakes me up naturally. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Yes, problem is as said that I'm getting out of my bed when I wake up with the alarmclock after about 4,5 hours of sleep. Then if I feel very tired as I sometimes use to be, the thought of staying up doesn't cross my mind. It's like if I would be a zombie that wakes up, walk to the alarm clock and shut it off, and then walk back to bed and a few seconds later I'm asleep again.

Anyway, I succeeded with 3 dreams last night, it's very great compared to the previous week when I have got about total 2 fragment.
Now I'm home again, and I'll go sleep soon in my own bed _(been sleeping 2 nights away)_.
I'll try meditate in sitting position a few mins before I lay down for purple flame or/and sleeping.

In this coming week I might buy B75 vitamins (75mg of all B vitamins),  I'm interested in trying it out to see if it does help.

_Also I got new link to the blog, also added Twitter just for fun. I'll have them in the topic post._
[edit] well, couldn't edit topic after 1440 mins. Blog: http://www.iLucidity.blogspot.com Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/iLucidity

----------


## gab

If you don't feel like doing the WBTB, don't worry about it. DILDs work just fine without it, WBTB is just another option at your disposal. 

3 dreams a night is awesome. Keep at it :smiley:  I have had some success with B100 vitamin, but I think it was better with half a pill (50mg). But not always, sometimes there is no effect at all. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

2nd night when I take the B75 pill and no recall once again.
However, I think I'd a fragment on my mind at morning, I was thinking of it and tried to remember more, but I couldn't. The fragment wasn't much, and I kinda stopped think about it and lost it before writing it down.

[EDIT]
Tonight I go for 2 pills, and will go bed around 00:00 this time, with an intending that when I wake up I'll recall my dreams. Before I fall asleep I'll also meditate in 10-30 min or something like that, and also train third eye in 15 min. And then I'll start play with visualization and try to daydream or something like that until I fall asleep, with lucid dream and recall in my mind.
I'll try that.

----------


## gab

Oh, I would advise against taking 2 pills of 75mg b-complex. If you look at the info on the bottle, it's shows that many of the vitamins are already near 1000% of daily recommended dosage. I think it's better to concentrate on recall, RCs, mantras and daytime awareness. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

On the alarm clock problem. Why don't you try changing the locations daily? That way even if you do it in a zombie-mode, it will take a bit more thought and awareness to turn it off and it may go over to dreams and increase your chances to DILD.

----------


## Sozu

> Oh, I would advise against taking 2 pills of 75mg b-complex. If you look at the info on the bottle, it's shows that many of the vitamins are already near 1000% of daily recommended dosage. I think it's better to concentrate on recall, RCs, mantras and daytime awareness. Happy dreams



Alright, well. My plans wasn't completed. Around 11pm or so I found a nice theme to Wordpress, so I saved everything important and re-installed Wordpress etc. I was done at 3am.
So, I didn't take any pills.
Though I'd 1 dream! 





> On the alarm clock problem. Why don't you try changing the locations daily? That way even if you do it in a zombie-mode, it will take a bit more thought and awareness to turn it off and it may go over to dreams and increase your chances to DILD.



hmm maybe, great idea.
I'll try out next time I sleep here home

----------


## Hukif

So do tell, how are dreams going?

----------


## Sozu

My recall is crap. I got no idea why really.
Lately I totally lost the SAT/ADA techniques, have forgot to do it :/    I did write down my days in 2,5 weeks straight, but with no effect so I kind of stopped. I think I'll try just to think or vizualize about the day in the end of the day when I'm in bed.
Also the B75 vitamin complex seems not to have any effects. Maybe I shall order B6 vitamin in coming month.

Now it have gone 1 month since I last had a LD, and since I started count my fragments and dreams.
8 fragments and 15 dreams in a month. If I could make the dreams twice as much, it would be awesome.

I will just keep on going. I'm so bored these days and got not much to do actually, so I'll try spend more time into increasing recall and LD's/awareness

----------


## gab

Don't give up.
Try this awareness + classic RC technique:

Couple times a day, no matter what you doing, ask yourself a startling question 'Am I dreaming'. This question has to give you a jolt, has to startle you and you really have to consider the answer. Not just automatically answer 'of course I'm not'. 

Look around and notice details. Pretend, you already had a bunch of lucids and they were so realistic, you had hard time telling them apart from waking reality. So, that moment could also be a dream. Look at your hands and count your fingers. Do you have the right amount? Do they look normal? Do a reality check. Tru to put your thumb through your palm. Is it going through? Pinch your nose and expect to be able to breathe. Can you? Can you levitate? If not, tell yourself, you are not dreaming. Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming.

Also, repeat this same mantra as you falling asleep "Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming". 

Pretty soon, this behavior will tranfer itself into your dreams and you'll be asking yourself if you dreaming, while in regular dream. That will make you lucid. You will do a couple of RCs to make sure.

While you do this excercise, you really have to feel, like you could be in a dream at that moment. That moment is crutial in you getting lucid. You have to be excited about lucid dreams, think about how awesome it is. Read some dream journals and posts to get an idea for your first lucid and to get excited. Keep at it and you will  succeed  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Well, I always forget to make those SAT reality checks >< 
I will just keep trying and do what I can about it. Need to do it now. Ok, I'm awake.

Well, yesterday I got my L-theanine pills I ordered for some days ago. I tried 50mg L-theanine and got quite a vivid dream _(not sure if I can call it vivid, but I really remember much of it anyway)_ + a fragment/dream.
Not sure if it got any effect from the L-theanine, it was quite low dose of what it says I shall take (it says 100-200 mg).

Now my dad and his girl went away, I will be alone rest of the day and night, hopefully. That makes me able to concentrate and not wake up 7am by an annoying loudly kid that use to ruin the mornings for me when I wanna relax in bed.
Also will try make a WBTB and maybe take 50mg or 100mg L-theanine on it.

[edit]
and I will also maybe buy green tea or/and apple juice.

----------


## gab

Thanks for the update :smiley:  Let us now how it goes with L-theanine. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Heh, well time's like 03:25 am now. I was thinking of going bed around 00:00 - 01:00 but somehow I had too fun.
I'll go bed now, and try wakeup in about 4,5 hours from now (at 8am in my time) and then I'll be up for a half hour as I take the L-theanine, and then go bed again.
[edit]
I had hard to fall asleep so after 20 min of just laying in bed I ate 50mg L-theanine. Now I have slept 4 hours and taken 50 mg of L-theanine again

----------


## Sozu

Bah, I could not recall any dream.
Went bed at 3:30 am, took 50mg L-theanine at 3:50 am, fell asleep around 4 am, woke up 8 am and took 50mg L-theanine, went bed 8:30 am and woke up about 11 am.
Also when I went to bed at 8:30 am I'd hard to fall asleep, even though I'd taken L-theanine, used Mindfold and binaural beats and tried to imagination.
Well, will just keep trying when I'm at home.

----------


## gab

Wow, that's not really consistent dream schedule. Are you getting good sleep? If you like, check out this collection of methods to see, if there is anything you could add to your practice. Hope this helps :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Yeah I do have good sleep.
I even tried 100mg L-theanine for 2 days ago, but I'm not sure I felt any effect of it, not what I noticed. And well, I'd somewhat dream (though not vivid or big). But sadly I forgot it before I was able to write it down ><

I use to go bed between 00-03
But I will start go bed around 11pm - 00. 1am as latest. (tomorro have to wake up around 7-8am, so going bed today maybe around 10:00pm - 11:30pm)
I use to sleep probably about 7-10 hours a day.

Thanks for link, I will check it out.

----------


## Sozu

Woooo, I've drinked LOADS of alcohol now. 100CL of 7,0% cider and some other kind of drink and as I'm sensative/weak and fast getting drunk, the whole world spinning now. Was my dad and his gf who got me this  :smiley: 
I have been lucid the previous time, and got vivid dreams from alcohol. SO, I hope tonight I will again1
Time's about 11:32 pm now and I'll wake up latest 08:30am tomorrow. Maybe put first alarm at 8am.
Holy fk I never actually been this drunk before I think

EDIT
IM WASTED AAAAAAAAH HAHAHA OMFG

----------


## gab

Heh, hope you don't have a headache in the morning ::D:

----------


## Sozu

_No I hadn't headache even though it was first time I had hard to be on balance etc. But also I had no recall after it (as I'd all other previous times with alcohol). Wasn't me who wanted drink, it was my dad and his girl who gave me and I was just 'why not'._
Well, the past few days have been better, as it been 2 recalls atleast.

Been reading around on forums and it motivates me more. Somehow I can't understand myself why I don't motivate myself fully to this.
In the juice thread today I read about it may be working cus of BELIEVING it will. And what I read in threads of new people learning lucid dreaming got their LD's after just days/weeks, makes me think that if I do really believe I will be lucid tonight and if I do believe that I will recall my dreams (instead of think that I wont cus previous time been failing). Then I guess I will do succeed.

Now time is 01:35am and got first alarm at 07:40 and second at 08:00 when I do have to get up.
Then I'll be sleeping alone 2 nights so will perform WBTB.

Now when I go bed, I will do MILD and have goals ready when I become lucid.

----------


## gab

It is indeed, VERY important, that you believe. Not just believe, you have to KNOW. Like it's a done deal. And being excited about it is also great. Good luck :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Okay  ::D:  
Well well well, my recall been abit better since a month back or so. Seems like the recall just got worse when I was writing down my dreams, or maybe it was just bad time.
Tonight I'd 3 dream recalls.. well, 2 recalls in middle of the night, I HAD A THOUGHT to write them down on my phone, but I was just "whateva, I will remember at morning". Which I ofc did not.
So at morning I atleast had another dream that I recalled. Total 8h sleep.

This ADA/SAT technique, goes kind good. I remember today, not yesterday though. But I did remember it a few days anyway.
Ah now I remember, gonna put on an application on my phone that will remind me every like, 2 hour maybe? where I'll stop everything and notice and be aware of everything around and make reality check. And then try make the value smaller each day, until I will be aware all the time.

----------


## gab

Sounds like a plan. I suspect that more you practice, more you will get used to doing it and stop forgetting. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

HA! I haven't been writing here for over a month.
Dream recall has become better during the time. Haven't kept really much dream journal lately, sometimes scribbed down on paper when I'm sleeping at home.
The ADA/SAT I success to remember for like 4-5 days straight, then I forgot it for maybe 1-3 days until remember it in a 2-3 days in row again.

Now I remember it again, and will continue do for as long as possible. I will write it down on a paper as a goal (read/heard that it improves the motivation or whatever when writing down physically). 

Serious bussiness now.
Here's a list I think would make my dreaming life more fun

1. Learn to use ADA/SAT everyday (when I bike or other transports, I use to do remember/do them, maybe if I keep up with that now).
2. Learn to make reality check when waking up from bed (to prevent FA, I'd one last time for about 1-2 week ago, if I'd learned me this earlier that could made me lucid).
3. Maybe keep up for a dream journal after all. (and in another positive way, I may can use the dream journal, to write a book in the future, well, maybe just copy + paste all the dreams together. could be fun, and great for finding signs as well).

In 1 month from today (20th August here, means until 20th September), I WILL
- Learn/remember to make reality check when I wake up
- Learn/remember to writing down my dreams daily in an dream journal book/paper next to my bed (and even though no dream, I'll write "I did not recall any dream", or something similar).
- Learn/remember to stop everything I'm up to and just examine the reality around me and make reality check. and during transportation (like biking), I will notice all my senses, the wind through my face, my feelings all around body as I move etc).


Hmm, I thought of reward myself if I complete (or maybe punish myself if I fail) these goals.
But I got no idea about that yet, the reward itself should be more lucid dreams anyways. But had idea it could be even more motivated if  I'd something else.

----------


## Sozu

And maybe if I report here every day (if possible), I may remember it more too.

This morning I'd been sleeping for about 6,5 hours and I forgot to write something down, and I also forgot about the reality check.
Well, I remember about it when I'd been awake for around 1 hour, when I was on my way home from the shortest school day ever (biked 20km for some info, blah).

Tomorrow no lessons so I'll be home_ (will only need to go monday, wednesday and friday I think)_. So this upcoming night I will be sleeping longer, maybe 8-10 hours sleep. That may make it easier to recall dream + to remember writing down in journal and do reality check. 

IF I learn remember to write down instantly into deam journal, I might could make it easier to remember making a reality check if I write on the dream journal to make a reality check as well.

----------


## gab

Hi,

yes, I have problem with remembering all that stuff also. But it helps, if you write yourself a reminder. Place it on the wall or nightstand, or any other place you look at first thing in the mornig. And some reminder on a bathroom mirror, school bag, pen holder, or other things. And keep your DJ with you. You should have a nice notebook as a DJ - put some LD related pictures on the cover, write your LD goals on it.

Rewarding yourself is a good thing, but don't punish yourself. You may start hating LDing or RCs, because you know punishment is comming if you forget. Keep at it  ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

OK
I slept about 10-11 hours total today. Got 2 dream recalls, where oe of them was about my gerbils again _(one of my gerbil died like 2-3 week ago and the past 3 nights I've dreamed about gerbils, no idea why)_. Will make RC today when I visit my gerbil I got left, and before I go sleep I will tell myself (MILD) that I have to check if I'm awake if any gerbil appear.

I also remember to make reality check on the very mornng. Alarm went of about 5 hours of sleep, made a reality check instantly + wrote down a dream fast on the computer (the gerbil one).
Then went to bed again, slept for about 5 hours and then up again with a new dream recall, wrote it down and made reality check (this one though I almost forgot the reality check).

Then an hour later I was going to store and during the walk I remember the ADA so I tried focus more. And well now I'll do it too as I remember.

----------


## gab

Hey, that's very good progress on the remembering front. Good job.

And sorry to hear about your gerbil. You can definitelly use it as RC, since it's fresh in your mind.

----------


## Sozu

Today no recall. Slept from about 01:30 - 06:30
Remembered to make reality check at morning. Told me to do that + to wake up and not continue sleep (as it happened before sometime), before I went to bed.
Did not remember to write down anything in dream journal (I have to choose some notebook and pen and put it next to bed or somewhere, haven't done that yet really). But wondering it might be better to write on the computer, as I did the previous days I wrote down dreams. Takes me alot faster to write it down, only downside is that it take my computer about 1 min to start up, and during that time I might lost some. But if I start it and during the time I start write down some short key words in the physical dream journal.

Did not remember to do any ADA/SAT things. Remember it only now when I write here. So I will keep it in mind and do when I'm on my way back home from school.

----------


## Sozu

Ah snap, I forgot yesterday to make that SAT on my way home. But I remember to do it about 2 times yesterday total.

Today morning, I forgot recall and dream journal, just totally forgot about it all. No dream recall this morning too.

----------


## gab

Hrm, can you write yourself some reminders to do things? At least untill it becomes a habit.  ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Yea maybe. I haven't been remembering something the past week ><  it's because I kinda moved in to my GF and somehow I haven't remind myself to complete this. 
Had nice dreams the past days though.

----------


## gab

Well, try to remind yourself somehow, it's gonna be hard DILDing without practice. Good luck  ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

So, I lost it again.. 

But, about a week ago I decided to pick it up again and make it a new year resolution, once again.
Had a lucid dream (DILD), 30th December 2012 (for 2 days ago).
Start to count dreams from today, had one dream. And might had a false awaking but I'm not really sure to 100%.
Will also write down the dreams, but might not write down the dream I'd today _(idk why, but previous days I been having dreams where I cheat on my GF o_o and one of the LD dream was that too)_.

[edit]
btw, this thread is like 8 months old, and in topic is not right anymore (I'm 21 now, etc).
Is it possible to get this deleted if I create a new workbook thread?

----------


## gab

Congrats on your latest lucid and on your resolution to write your dreams down. That will really help you with everything. 

I have a spread sheet with date, type of lucid, what time it happened, time of going to bed and getting up, what RCs I used, any special happened? This helps me keep track of what works and what doesn't - like I use a new RC during day - when will it show in a lucid. It's exciting to look at it and see my progress.

And we normally don't delete threads. Look, you had 640 views - people do read these threads and learn from them. You are welcome to post an update if you like. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Okey.

Now I got my B6 vitamins from eBay.
200mg L-theanine and 100mg B6 I might try tonight, may that be great?

----------


## gab

> Now I got my B6 vitamins from eBay.
> 200mg L-theanine and 100mg B6 I might try tonight, may that be great?



I have not tried L-theanine, but I do take 50 or 100 mgs B6. First time I took it, it gave me 3 incredibly long and detailed dreams, but not since then. But my dreams did increase in details from awareness, dream journaling and LDing. Give it a try ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Oh okey.
Well, I just took 100mg B6 and then 100mg L-theanine. I think I stay for that, for this time. Maybe it gets better recall.
Hope I don't die, who knows what can be in these pills from eBay lol, not that I would care much as I think heaven is better than earth.
Anyway, gonna go sleep very soon and try to tell myself to remember the dreams etc. Need wake up in like 7 hours and 45 min from now, so I better hurry now.

----------


## Sozu

One dream, at last.

----------


## Sozu

So, I haven't put up any dream goals. Thought about it today at the work when I had nothing to do all day. So I read about ADA once again and practised it during the day.

GOALS by prior
_1. Get dream control (this is a must in order to do stage 2, I guess)_ 
2. Fly or teleport (or both)
3. Meet dreamguide

----------


## Sozu

Copying and pasting my signature status on the count I've (in order to look back and see how it grown from this day and forward).

_Counting from 1st January 2013 - Fragments: 23 - Dreams: 19 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 0 - (last updated: 25th February)_ 


Once again I kind of got off the lucid road. However, I have sticked to the journal since I begun with it before the new year. Just a few days I didn't have the journal book near my bed, which mostly was because I forgot it in the bag _(when I go back and forth to my gf and dad's house)_. In the journal I write an "H" for home and "M" for Malin (my gf) in the right corner, in order to look over where I slept that day. Also I write up the date on the right corner. And then I write up an "S:" for sleep, and the time I go bed. Then when I wake up in night I try always remember to look at time and write it down, then going back to sleep or try some lucid method if I feel like it (but I hasn't tried any techniques that much, yet).

I think one step at the time is working if not being VERY into this, as I notice I might not be after all (because it takes just a couple of weeks and then I forgot most of the lucid dreaming practise).
But, now I gone one step, done on the dream journal. I got dreams written up in it, though been lazy writing the dreams into dreamviews, might do it another day.

Next step, may be to interp (or whatever called) a dream before bed. Telling myself I will notice that I am dreaming etc. Doing mantra, this, everytime I go bed. As I really total forgot to do it recently. I did it for some days ago when I remembered that I should try do it more often (or well, doing it always).
So, I think that will be my next stage. Not only may it remember me of lucid dreaming more often, but it also may give more motivation too. Especially if I would success with a Lucid Dream.

Previous years I had about 4 lucid dreams in total, that's 1 each 3rd month. Soon 2 months on this year passed and I have yet not had any lucid dreams.

Very soon I will go bed and start on this next stage.

[edit]
Also this counter on my signature. I use to remember it when I have my journal near my bed, that I should log my dreams in order to not mess it up _(as I do want as much dreams, fragments etc as possible during the year)_. This made me just think that I should make a counter for the ATTEMPTS. Like WILD, DILD, etc. This might help me trying.

It might sounds like I don't want to lucid dream really, but I do, it's just that I seem to give up so simple and not put enough effort. And I think doing this might push me more into actually doing it.
Might not only me it's like this. But I can refer to other things I says I will do, but in fact not doing it (use to be on my association or any graphical work I've thoughts of, but that I seem to be lazy to even do in the end).

But, as for the physic training, I really not giving it up. What's pushing me is the motivation people giving me there. Lots of dudes with big muscle mass and they are very motivating. Also to see results, just 5 months and I can see better results. So that keeps me doing that.
This results one, is like this counter, it shows me results and makes me motivated. But, I do not know anybody doing lucid dreaming or so, so the motivation from that ain't there. (though I might just be more active on forums like this).


Well, it's fun to write out my thoughts, makes them more to sink in and so I don't forget it.
G'nights

----------


## gab

That's a good solid plan. maybe you should print it out and tape it into your DJ. Or make some bullet points in your DJ, with some colored pencils so they stand out.

Maybe you could refresh your memory with re-reading Collection of techniques for DILD. And definitelly read Dreamviews. It's the best motivational tool there is.

Make sure you use emotions when RCing - yo have to believe you are dreaming. Good luck ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Ooh great thread! Thankss!
I will start log attempts from 1st Mars and see if the motivation in trying will keep up.

----------


## Sozu

I HAD A LUCID DREAM!!   It was insane. Now afterwards I laugh at my reality check I did. I simply was in an elevator with my friend, I had pressed in a 'code' that I had learn from another dream I had some weeks ago. But the code didn't work (it was suppose to go rapid fast up), instead it just went down (code was 4-1-1-1 to press). When the elevator stopped I told my friend "Wait, I gonna see if I dreaming", and suddenly I ran towards the elevator door (that somehow was in wood now), and I jumped with head first into it, and I went through as I suspected. And there it continued at some street and I drove MC.
Weird thing was that I felt my foot, like they were in my bed, in a 45 degree angle, it made me not able to stand. I had in mind if it's no lucid, that it's might just daydreaming somehow. But as I focused on the sound around, I started hear bus sounds and other traffic sounds, which made me more sure that it's a LD.
I tried also to fly, but I couldn't stand straight.

And later I got scared, I wondered if I am breathing, so I tried breath but I really didn't feel anything, like there was no air. I thought I might try get out as I had no idea what I would do in the LD.
But I couldn't open the eyes or roll around. Got paniced and tried scream "HELP!" but it only got out some quite sound. But a short while later I woke up, on the correct bed side too (in the dream I thought I was sleeping with my head where I always have my feets, and my feets where I have my head).

Cried when I woke up, hahaha. Mostly for happiness but also of the last part, that I could just try continue as long as possible in the dream instead etc.


I wrote down /I dreaming and /Thanks for recall            when I woke up for first time around 8 am (before the LD). So it maybe worked out to thank the diary and to write it up.

Also this was WBTB? as I went to bed 01:30, woke up first time around 8am. I never was completely still, as I wrote up time on the diary, but after I did that I just laid in bed trying to sleep again, and then I woke up at 09:50 right after the LD event.


I will now/soon write up the LD in my dreamjournal. And the other recalls I had as well.

----------


## gab

Yup, that was a WBTB and a lucid dream for sure  ::breakitdown:: 

I'm glad the DJ and writing in it worked out for you. Good job! I can feel your happiness from your writing, I'm happy for you too ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Alright, thank you  :smiley: 


I think I might post an update here every Sunday. I'll try doing it so I don't get lost and forget about dreamviews. And so I can view back about the improvement.

On Monday, 25th February, I had these stats:
_ Fragments: 23 - Dreams: 19 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 0 -_ 

Today, 3rd Mars, I've got this:
Fragments: 28 - Dreams: 21 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 1 

6 nights and increased are:
*Fragments:* +5
*Dreams:* +2
*Lucid dreams:* +1

[edit]
I adding the attempts as well. 
 DILD attempts: 1 - WBTB attempts: 0 - WILD attempts: 1 
Description how I count them:
*DILD:* If I been remembering doing ADA through the day _(atleast 2 times)_ or/and when going to bed I remind myself to lucid etc.
*WILD:* Simply when I have in mind to make an attempt by laying still in bed for a 15+ minutes trying to enter sleep paralysis.
*WBTB:* When I wake up during night, write down in my dream journal the time and maybe a sentance saying "I dreaming", and then go back to sleep and have some thoughts about lucid dreaming.

The decision of DILDS so far is maybe more advanced to know when to give it a point. But however, points no much matter as the idea of it all is to simply not forget about lucid dreaming and remember to keep trying.

Note that the number of DILDs can max be +1 when going sleep. WBTB can ofc only be the time I wake up and then are awake for a few time (max 1 hour? but often 1-10 min) and then going back to sleep with mind on lucid dreaming and also writing down in dream journal.
And WILD is +1 point for every WBTB attempt that can be done anytime (except when sleeping), but shall require an effort and a minimum of about 15 minutes in order to count it.
That's my rules.

----------


## gab

That's great for motivation.

Check this out - competition thread in General lucid dreaming class.

These are just some of the points you can get. Sounds like fun.





> Remember fragment: 0.5 point*
> 
> Remember whole dream: 1 point*
> 
> Become lucid: 5 points
> 
> Successfully stabilise: 2 points
> 
> Successfully RC: 1 points
> ...

----------


## Sozu

Yes  :smiley: 

That competition I've been in a couple of times, always when I seen it on. I was in the previous competition as well. Now just waiting for them to start the next one.

----------


## Sozu

Here is next update
_Fragments: 32 - Dreams: 24 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 1_

*The past week has these increased:*
*Fragments:* +4
*Dreams:* +3

----------


## gab

How about those FAs? Are you RCing each time you get up from bed? That may help you catch those FAs.  ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

No I am not.
I did try make it a habit for many months ago, but after like 5 days of doing it I got lost and forgot about it.
But yeah, I will start try doing it again and maybe make a habit of it like I done with dream journal  :smiley: 
Will start try tomorrow when waking up, might just write down in dream journal before bed and tell myself to remember making reality check at morning.

----------


## Sozu

I want to write down daily, on dreamviews of my daily days and see if it improves any recall at all.
Had in mind if I might do it on paper, but I feel it just takes longer time to write it down and will feel waste of paper etc, and I would like to have it somewhere I can read it wherever I am.

My ideas for it is to find dream signs, to find out more of how I can try to get lucid dreams.
As for yesterday, my plans for today, became my dreams. I dreamed of that I walked to a part of my city where I had planned to go, and I dreamed that I had to wake up early as I wanted to do. But I also was unfaithful in the dream, which I don't understand.

Also some other dreams makes sense and as some people says writing down daily activity helps recalls, I might just try it again.

And doing so on dreamviews, will also give me more post count, which gives me more points, so I can change my username as I want.
Also it prob helps me stay more active on the site as well, and not to forget dreamviews site.


Question is where I shall do it, if you got any idea where I may do so?
If I shall do it right in this thread, or if I can somewhere place a new thread somewhere on dreamviews forums, or if I might post in this forum: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...reams-try.html ?

----------


## gab

Why don't you write it in your DV dream journal? You can use different tags, sidenotes or dreams. You can use it for any notes, not just dreams. And you get 10 points for each entry. Would that helps?

----------


## Sozu

hm maybe that  ::D: 


Also, today once again, the dream was about the planning of the day.
I had planned to go city in order to go gym and then to employee service to hand in some jobs. And then walk like 5km more until I get to another store where I might buy a new phone.
So I tried to tell myself that when I go bed I will make reality check if I go look at phones or something, and that I will do it when I get there too.

But, today my dream was about me in some school, and we did some abdominal workouts, and I had a paper of all my searched works that I were about to hand in to the employee service. Though there was nothing about phones.

[edit]
My plans for tomorrow, is going to be making reality check and train ADA, lets see what dreams appear then.

----------


## gab

I suggest you RC all day long. At school, walking from store to store, even when just thinking about doing something. Don't forget to have that "wow, am I dreaming?" feeling when RCing. Good luck.

----------


## Sozu

Yeah, I will try that. Hard to remind myself of it though.
School I finished for soon 2 years ago, and that's weird I don't notice it when in dream and having dreams about school _(though I've thought to maybe continue study)_.
I do have lots of time to practise LD, but somehow it just comes boring if I am gonna just perform reality checks throughout day.

But yeah, I got up some more ideas how I shall do.
Always when I walk to the city/gym, as I use to do like 5 times a week, I am listening to music _(as I like music, more fun to walk with etc)_. But I think that if I don't listen to music at all, and just walking and listening to the sound around me, I might be able to more concentrate me on everything around, like ADA. And also I may as well do reality checks while walking.
Problem is I always use to forget all these things. But sure, if I start to begin with it, it might turn out to a habit at last.

Also now I remember that I shall also do a reality check when I wake up. Today morning, I totally had forgot it. But I hadn't at the evening yesterday, as I also see that I written down in my dream journal to make reality check.

Oh well, might download the app for "sleep check reminder" or something like that.
I bought me a new phone today, Xperia acro s. Had HTC Wildfire s before, which was so bad I couldn't have all apps I wanted. But well now I do. Had like 100mb space to apps before, now having 11gb, what a difference.

I probably will dream about phones tonight I think, but, dreams always use to turn up some small random event throughout day or something very small I have planned for tomorrow.

Well, I will see how I do.

And also, I will write down my daily activities in my dream journal maybe. I will right now start write down the dream I had and then write down my day.

----------


## Sozu

I've been quite busy this week, and kind of forgot about ADA etc. Also didn't have my dream journal the past day as we went to sleep at my gf's dads house etc.

Well, here is update, the last recall were like thursday or so. And here is what I've
Fragments: 33 - Dreams: 27 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 1

*That is:*
*Fragments:* +1
*Dreams:* +3
since last week.

Didn't write up what I did the previous days in my dream journal, I will start do that tomorrow when I get home and have more time in evening.

To add the attempts also, today so far is:
DILD attempts: 9 - WBTB attempts: 0 -WILD attempts: 2

----------


## gab

Just do your best ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Yep, I will!
But I keep forgetting to do ADA, doh.
I will do some quality reality check now. 

So far this week, I've had 1 dream each night (also 2 dreams in 2 days now). I hope to keep that up for the whole week if not getting more than 1 dream a night. A 7 dreams+  each week would be awesome to achieve.

----------


## Sozu

So far now, I've had 1 dream each day this week, means 4 dream recalls in 4 days.
Today was a weird dream, that I later will write up.

Also did 2 V-WILD attempts yesterday when I went to bed, or well, not sure if I shall count them as two. I relaxed the body first for like a 15-20 minutes maybe, and did visualization. Then I got thursty so I slowly went up and really felt how tired my whole body were. Drinked some water, and then I went bed again like a minute later, and tried it again but this time was more than 20 minutes I laid in bed trying.

No success though, it also feels very hard to fall asleep when just being numb and visualizating, so I moved my body to the side and a couple of minutes (2-3 maybe) laying that way, I fell asleep quite fast.

----------


## gab

Recall sounds good, but WILD should not be attempted before bed. Only after some hours of sleep. That will help.

----------


## Sozu

Yeah, I was reading the WILD forum part and the first 2 lessons yesterday before bed. I heard that WILD is not effective before bed, but really I didn't know why and how not effective it is. And well, I see WILD as a kind of meditation and practise visualization at same time. It's funny to get so numb that I don't feel my body etc. I will try someday to get to make it on another time than before bed though.

Today, I had 2 dream recalls and 1 fragment recall. That makes it a 6 dreams this week so far, and 1 fragment.

----------


## gab

> Yeah, I was reading the WILD forum part and the first 2 lessons yesterday before bed. I heard that WILD is not effective before bed, but really I didn't know why and how not effective it is. And well, I see WILD as a kind of meditation and practise visualization at same time. It's funny to get so numb that I don't feel my body etc. I will try someday to get to make it on another time than before bed though.
> 
> Today, I had 2 dream recalls and 1 fragment recall. That makes it a 6 dreams this week so far, and 1 fragment.



Nice recall!

It's ok to practice WILD, as long as you don't get disappointed. When you first go to sleep at night, you go through 80 min of NON-REM and then 10 min of REM. We get best dreams in REM. So you would have to stay aware for 80 min, while falling asleep and sleeping in NREM until you get to REM.

But if you sleep for about 7-8 hrs, NREM is only 10 min and REM 80 min long. So while WILDing, you need to make it aware only through 10 min, which is much easier.

If you can, try to WILD in the morning. I wake up at my normal time or earlier, stay up for 1-3 hrs and then WILD. In morning nap you go to REM almost immediatelly, only after just a few seconds of falling asleep. Even if you don't get a WILD, you get some awesome sensations and HH. Good luck ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Okey, I will try keep in mind to try WILD in mornings when I don't got anything to do.
Though, the bad thing is that now on Monday I start internship for a job/summerjob I will sure get (_as it's some easy IT stuff, only needed is to be fast typer on the keyboard and handle a computer well, which I'm a pro at_). But that is only until 10th April.
As for weekends I'm always at my gf's place, and when waking up there it might get hard to not be disturbed as we've got the computers, TV, and all in her room.
So maybe I can try WILDS at my dads home after 10th April.


Today, I had no recall at the morning. My flow broke, no idea if it may be as I switched place, as I slept over at my gf's apartment.
Though, if I get a dream tomorrow, it will be an average rate on 1 dream each day the this week.

----------


## Sozu

Now today, I've 
*Fragments: 35 - Dreams: 34 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 1*  
and 
*DILD attempts: 15 - WBTB attempts: 0 -WILD attempts: 5* 

That's
*Dreams:* +7
*Fragments:* +2
AND
*DILD attempts:* +6
*WILD attempts:* +2


I had one dream recall today. I got this recall the second time I woke up, sometime around early morning, like 7am I belive (hard to guess as I didn't bother watch clock), and I didn't write down the dream too.. Then I woke up a 2 hours later or so, and I remembered that I did have a dream but wasn't able to recall it at first, but a minute of thinking in bed the dream recall started and I wrote it down.

Now when I went to the computer and went on youtube, on the list where I've liked videoclips, I saw one clip about Mark Zuckerburg visiting Harvard. And that made me recall a fragment that I either had today or yesterday. But I count it as today because I recalled it today.

I'll write down my dreams later today, in the evening when I'm home.

[edit]
The fragment I've only written down in notepad on the computer so I copy+paste it here so I don't forget it or lose before evening:
_Mark Zuckerberg - met him at a grocery store with my friend. I was about to go ask him for a autograph, but he were too busy as he started to walk towards the checkout._

----------


## Sozu

This week haven't been very great recall. I quite forgot totally of doing reality checks, all day awareness etc.
Dream Journal is being keept though, it's stuck as habit.

But anyway, here is what I've got through the last 7 days:
_Fragments: 38 - Dreams: 36 - False Awakings: 2 - Lucid Dreams: 1_ 
_DILD attempts: 21 - WBTB attempts: 0 -WILD attempts: 5 -_

*Dreams:* +2
*Fragments:* +3
*DILD attempts:* +6

----------


## Sozu

Last day of this week, and that means update.
First of all, my internship is over and I will start work in 2 weeks from tomorrow, and during this time I really got nothing much to do other than going gym everyday and have some meetings with my association (teaming up with some companies/projects, gonna do shoot photos and videos for them).

This week (7 days):

*Dreams:* +2
*Fragments:* +3
*False awakings:* +1
*DILD attempts:* +6

Looks like what I had last week too, except this time I also had a false awaking.

From 1st January to today these are my stats today:
_Fragments: 41 - Dreams: 38 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 1
DILD attempts: 27 - WBTB attempts: 0 -WILD attempts: 5_ 


As I've 2 weeks free time (well, no school and no real job/internship), I WILL practise ADA and also try out some meditation and WILD attempts during day/afternoon times.
Started to read about ADA yesterday afternoon and read all those reviews of peoples success with it. I will see how it goes, if I now can remember having some times during day where I am trying to notice and being aware of everything around with all my senses for some minutes to start with.

----------


## Sozu

Today I started do All Day Awareness for real. I've set up notifications on my phone using an app in Google play named "Life reminders" or something like that.
Got them up on these times:   10am, 1pm, 4pm, 7pm, 10pm. Which is 5 times a day. I thought it may be a good start to do so.
This though I set up around 4pm, so I really just did it 3 times that I had scheduled with the app, however I also did it some extra times when I was walking to the store for example. So I will do it more when/if I remember and find it great time.

Another thing is that today I thought it might be great if I would read some book before bedtime, so I don't go directly from my computer to bed as I always do.
So I was lending a book about meditation (basic book, it shall be about why to meditate and different type of meditations etc), it might be somewhat interesting to read before bed time and also maybe could read it when performing a WBTB that I might to someday in the week. From Tuesday to Wednesday maybe, I will check up some apps for my iPod for some alarm clock that doesn't make too much sound, as I don't want dad to wake up by alarm clock in middle of night if I would do WBTB.

Well, I'm off to bed to read the book in a 10-40 minutes, depending on how interesting it is and how tired I'm.

----------


## Sozu

I just made a WILD attempt. Was soooo long time ago I last tried it out during a time that's not bedtime/night, must been like last summer or so.
Anyway, didn't get lucid but I had some images popping up (HI, I guess). Felt very numb in body as always when doing it.
Got one twitch in muscles, my hand jumped from the side of me up to my stomach.

Total time of laying still was quite exactly 40 minutes.
Often before I was laying still about half of that time, this time the time really went fast compared to other times. Felt more like I would have laid still for a 20 min or so.

I will try again some other day, or maybe later after I've eat dinner, not sure.

Also I might try do WBTB tonight, I will test out some alarms on my iPod soon and see if I can come up to some solution so I wont wake up somebody else in this home.
Had in mind to wear headphones/earphones during night, but I know those will fall off during the night, as before when listened to meditation music and binaural beats, when I woke up my earphones that I used were somewhere else in the bed.

----------


## Sozu

This week (7 days):
*Dreams:* +2
*Fragments:* +6
-----------
*DILD attempts:* +3
*WILD attempts:* +1
*WBTB attempts:* +1

Currently stats:
_Fragments: 47 - Dreams: 40 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 1
DILD attempts: 30 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6_

----------


## Sozu

Now kind of middle in the week, and so far I've done:
+1 lucid dream, +6 dreams and +2 fragments

That's more than I use to do in a week. I hope to get 10 dreams in a week, that's the amount of dream recall I would like to get up to, and try to make it stay like it.

My dream signs are the basic military education, I've had like 4-5 dreams/fragments recalls for it the past 2 weeks or so. And also sexually events is another dream sign.


I just question myself what would I do if I would become lucid tonight. I'm not sure really.
Need to bring up some goals to aim for so I am sure what I want to do, and prior them maybe, and put a reason, and possible question myself how.

*1. Meet dream guide*
*Reason:* I wanna meet my dream guide to see what creature it is, if it's human like me? And if so, what gender and how does she/he look like?
*How should I do when enter the dream?:* Not sure, haven't read that much into it yet. But I believe if I try call out in the air for my dream guide to show themself, and actually believe someone will come up, it might do so. Or that I try find a door and doing the teleport trick where I imagine that on the other side of the door, my dream guide will be.

And well, got no else goal in my mind right now. I might just start with this first one.

----------


## Sozu

Today morning so angry. My dads gf were talking so loud and I had a dream in my head but somehow it just kept slipping away, all the details and all as I was trying to remember it. I found my dads gf so annoying and disturbing my recall.
I kept on sleeping though, as I thought my cold might would go away completely if I rest some more. I got me a fragment/dream atleast.
Thought at morning I were completely alright, but now like an half hour later or almost an hour I feel I am not quite off with my cold yet anyway.

However, I remember in this fragment/dream I had, that I started to wonder if I am dreaming, but I did not get further in that! But it felt like I was sooo close to becoming aware.

----------


## Sozu

End of week and new PR (person record).
This week I did:
*Fragments:* +6
*Dreams:* +8
*Lucid dreams:* +1

*DILD attempts:* +6

Currently stats:
_Fragments: 53 - Dreams: 48 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 2
DILD attempts: 36 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6_

----------


## gab

Sorry for the noise. I don't like it either, when I'm trying to sleep and LD and someone inconsiderate makes noise. 

Keep up with your personal records. The more you thinking about LDing, the better.

----------


## Sozu

Yeah, okey.
Well, the past two days I've had no recalls at all. Might be all stress or worryness. Started this job now, from 08-17 and it takes quite much of my energy, while I am trying to get away with the cold completely. I am quite close with getting away with it I think. But still very worried I will not be enough away with the cold/sickness or so, which might result me not be able to make the physic tests which then results in my chance lower A LOT on not getting into the military education :/

Well, I willl try be positive and try believe I will be alright, and it might be so.

What worries me so much of this, is that it's now in a period where lots of people are having colds, and it's not that easy protecting myself from it, especially when I now has to go to a job and when my dads gf's and all her kids etc running around in the house. And my gf is having a cold tool.


Well, I hopefully will get some great continues recalls after this test that I got on Thursday, so just 2 nights left now that might be no recall etc. I will more focus on to get better and pray for god or something.

----------


## Sozu

Worst day ever today.
I got rejected in the test for the military education. Everything went fine, I had great strength and great hearing etc. But when getting to the nurse and doctor, it showed up that I cannot go on, that they can't have people with gluten allergic in the army, even though my allergy isn't big really, when I eat food with gluten in, I don't get or feel any symptoms.

So, I been so sad, angry and disappointed today because of it. TWO YEARS I have been wondering what the heck I will do with my life after I had finished school, no idea what I were gonna continue study, UNTIL I found out about the army that I had got interest in. 8 months of hard training for the test, getting in to the test, happy as fk, until it all falls down because of an allergy I will have rest of my life and cannot do anything about.


Well, today morning I had a dream, but I never wrote it down. I didn't feel time for it.
I was worried all evening yesterday and last night. Woke up multiple times in night checking time and checked if I have become sick/cold that I been worried about getting again. All for nothing.

Only positive was that I made personal records in the gym on some exercises, as I was so angry and just put on more weight.


[edit]
Now I take 200mg L-theanine, haven't taken it for a while. Must sleep soon, gonna wake up in a 6 hours and 20 mins from now.

----------


## gab

Sorry to hear about the military school. Can you try other branch, like navy or do you guys have marines like in US? Can you not mention the gluten next time, or is it part of some medical report? If you don't get symptoms after eating it, maybe you could be re-evaluated by a doctor and he could have that alergy removed from your papers. is anything like that possible? 

I wish you good luck and I hope you'll figure it out.

----------


## Sozu

Well, I don't yet know any other education I may go. And now all applications for university educations etc are closed. 
I was honest in the health declaration paper and wrote that I got gluten allergy since kid and that I don't use to react on gluten when eating. But what I didn't knew is that they don't allow people with gluten to join the Swedish armed force.
And no, Sweden ain't really like USA. Sweden have cut down on the force a lot, they prior other stuffs instead. The Swedish armed force have about 27 000 people employed, about 5 000 of these are soldiers and sailors, about 10 000 is officers and some civils and reserve officers. It's not a very big force to say, not like USA I guess.

What I have heard and read, gluten stays for rest of the life. Doctors and everybody I know says that. Sure I probably could go to the doctor and that's what I have had in my thought. I may get a result that shows me that I am not gluten, but that would be a wrong result I believe, it would if I don't eat gluten food at all for some weeks, then it might give negative and I surely just could tell the force I am not gluten and show the proof from doctors if they would question and have saved information of my last time doing the test. But still, I'm not sure it would be all fine if they make lots of food containing gluten (which I though don't believe so much) as if I may eat lots of it, I may sometime start feel symptoms/reactions.

--------------------------


Anyway, this week I haven't had any recalls logged.
I do remember I have had about 3-4 dream recalls, but I never wrote these down as I felt too lazy or/and that I felt I had no time.
However, I will start again now this upcoming week and make sure to write in my dream journal. Also I bought a new dream journal with some quite nice dreamy photo/image on the cover of the journal. My dream journal I have been using since December last year, is soon totally full. I will start use my new journal from 1st May and forward.

Something positive is that on the job I've currently, I got this workmate that's in same room as me and we started to know eachother this week. He got one common interest, which is lucid dreaming, meditation etc. He know some chakra meditation and he is interested in lucid dreaming and knows some about it. So I pointed him to DV and he might join here as well.

----------


## Sozu

Today I had another lucid dream. I didn't recall it at the morning but on the daytime. I strongly remember me being aware of that I'm dreaming, I really never made any reality check, I just felt that it was a dream somehow. The dream was dark, I cannot remember anything but it being all black/dark.
I got up in my mind  to try rub my hands together, and so I did.
There my recall total ended and I cannot remember anything more of it. But I am pretty sure it was lucid and therefor count as it.

Now today I got this:
Fragments: 56 - Dreams: 50 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 3 
DILD attempts: 44 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6 

That's

Dreams: +2
Fragments: +3
Lucid dreams: +1

DILD attempts: +4 or so

----------


## Sozu

So far in this week, my recall have been zero.
I think it's because of loss of sleep.

I went to bed quite late on Sunday, so I only could sleep about 6 hours. Same for Monday, worked 2,5 hour overtime on the job and I kinda lost time when home, so went to late for bed and had a 4-5 hours sleep.
Tusday, same that day, 2,5 hours overtime at job and kind of only got a 4-5 hours sleep.

Now today, worked 8am to 9:30pm, it's 4,5 hours overtime.

Good thing is that I don't have any work tomorrow as it's counted as a Sunday. 
So tonight I might get me atleast a 8+ hours sleep!

----------


## gab

Good luck! Stay positive.

----------


## Sozu

Thanks, yeah.
Well, this week I have had zero recalls again. Well, I might have recalled a dream but then I haven't been keeping it in my mind or been writing it down.

I will really try this  week and tell myself before bed that I will remember my dreams and also be sure to write up in the morning even though I have no dream, because I never been doing that really, only been doing most of the times I have dreams.

----------


## Sozu

The past days I been sleeping more.
Today I actually felt like I were so alert at night the times I woke up. I went to bed before 11pm and woke up somewhere around 2am, 5am and my final wakeup at 6:40am. Already at 5am I felt alert and hoped that time would go fast so I can wake up and go gym and job (had an extra day today, 200% salary not bad).

So well, about 3 fragments today, kind of now have forgotten some parts of them, I never wrote them down as I forgot to get my dream journal before bed etc, as I slept in another apartment.

So this week I got about**:

Dreams: +2
Fragments: +4

Currently:
_Fragments: 60 - Dreams: 54 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 3 
DILD attempts: 50 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6_

----------


## Sozu

Didn't update last week, kinda hasn't prior lucid dreaming high the past 2 weeks :/ atleast not in updating in dream journal and on the forum.
I will continue though with my physical dream journal and also dream journal on DV. And also another journal for my workouts on another forum I also had stopped for some months cus of lazyness.

I will come with an edit in the evening today with my current recall count etc.

----------


## Sozu

LOL, time went too fast, another week passed by. Really were busy this last week.

But here's a new update though:

*Dreams:* +2
*Fragments:* +4

Now I've got

Fragments: 65 - Dreams: 58 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 3
DILD attempts: 58 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6


Today I been taking 100mg of B6, and I will maybe soon take 100-200mg L-theanine. I will go bed within 1,5 hour. Probably in about 1 hour from now.

----------


## Sozu

HAD A LUCID DREAM!
Went to bed about 00:40, had hard to fall asleep, maybe because of coffein pills I had taken (300mg) at around 9pm as I were going gym with my friend between 10:30pm to 11:30pm.

Anyway, I then didn't fall asleep until about 01:30, woke up sometime after 02:00, went to bathroom like 2 times in total.

Then at 03:40 I woke up from the lucid dream I had. My gf made me wake up from it, she were moving in the bed (dreaming maybe?) and kind of pushed her leg towards mine, which made it hard for me to stay in the lucid, I felt it through the dream.
So I woke up from it. But the LD felt like it lasted about 1 minute or so.



I am going to update my stats later today, been quite busy previous days.

----------


## Sozu

Here's an update what I got last week, + today! Next week I am not sure I will have time, I will go the military summer camp for 2 weeks, from 24th to 7th or so.


*Dreams:* +3
*Fragments:* +8
*Lucid dreams:* +1

*DILD attempts:* +5

_Now I've got:

Fragments: 73 - Dreams: 61 - False Awakings: 3 - Lucid Dreams: 4
DILD attempts: 63 - WBTB attempts: 1 -WILD attempts: 6_

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucid and good luck in the camp  ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Thanks!

I'm back from the camp, didn't finish it because my boss offered more days at job and also most of the people on the camp were only between 15-18 years old and some very immature.

I haven't logged any dreams or fragments, but I have had massive of them lately. I can't find my dream journal, I will search more for it this week and continue to write down.

----------


## Sozu

My dream recall been awesome the previous week. Though I haven't still continued to log my dreams. I thought today in morning to start do so, but also some other thought came up about what if I now start writing down my dreams, and suddenly my dream recall will go downhill again?

Well, I haven't counted my dreams really, but every morning I been waking up with 1-3 recalls, I think there is not a single day for the past week that I have been without any recall at all.

Anyway, I will try get started again, until tomorrow I will bring my dream journal and write something in the morning in it.

----------


## gab

Nice recall. But really, you should be writing them down. keep it up ::alien::

----------


## Sozu

Yep I shall do that. I haven't been really writing down anything recently >_< gaaahh! The habit of writing every day in the diary is gone.
I promise myself to catch up until middle next week. I don't have my diary with me where I am currently.
However, I will instead now every night when I go to bed think about to remember my dreams at the morning, doing that MILD.
Then at mornings I will try think about my dreams.
Maybe I write something down too on some piece of paper by the time, not sure though, I wanna get everything in my diary instead.

I will now read around here on the forums to get more motivated, as I currently got nothing better to do really. Days started to be boring so instead I may just try spend more time on LD to make it more fun.

----------


## Sensei

Spending more time on LDing is a great thing. I have heard a lot of people say not to spend too much time and try to hard to LD, but if you are using your time on here learning, reading tutorials and defining your ideas on how you LD and want to LD, then you can spend all day. If you "try" too hard, then you get stressed out. 

Good luck on your DJ, I would recommend my DJ system if you don't have enough time to write down all the dream, or if you wish to make the most out of the time they you do DJ.

----------


## Sozu

Yeah, that's right about not trying too hard. It's quite same with fitness and probably other stuffs too.

I been logging dreams the previous days now in my diary, however I forgot to get on Dreamviews or so. I will start be more active here once I get more time for it.
Tomorrow I will leave from my home, going to grandpa, and then Monday going Norway for a few days and yet not sure how we will sleep etc. My packings are quite so full and I may just take a pen and some pieces of paper with me if I shall write down my dreams.

----------


## Sozu

For real, my dream recall have been awesome the previous days. Every day I have woke up with new recalls.
Today morning I recalled 2 vivid dreams.

Sick thing is that when I woke up I really thought that what I had in my dream, were realistic. Happends quite often, even that I asked my girlfriend about it. And then the dream in fact wasn't very realistic, unless you can really do magic and push a button to make a whole room clean up by itself  :smiley: 

I am now on track with my dream journal again. However, I only note down my dreams now in mornings.
Before I were writing down times I gone to bed, which in fact wasted lots of papers when I didn't have any recall, so now I only write when I recall something so I don't end up with empty papers.
My sleep schedule is quite random, it's not always I go bed at the same time and same place.

When I were in Norway it were very different, some days had to go bed like 9pm, while then at home going bed between 11pm and 3am (but mostly been around 11pm to 1am).

Time has now passed 11pm and I will head to the gym in an hour or so. So I wont be sleeping before 2am or something like that.

----------


## Sozu

Woa... 1.5 months of not tracking dreams >.<
Well, I decided today to do so, did decide for some week ago when I created my new website/blog.
Got one at Emil Niemi were I am writing general stuffs, art (graphic design and photography mostly), dream journal (I will write it in there) and fitness.

You know what? I got 2 sleep paralysis this morning.
First thought I had in my mind was "what am I gonna do?", it really felt scary and I didn't dare to try go lucid dream. Instead I fighted my way awake so I could move my body, and I success do that. Then almost instantly I went bed again and had in mind to just sleep.. but then it once again happened again so I fighted it again.
I regret actually that I didn't just try go lucid >.<

----------


## fogelbise

"Hej" LonelyCloud, I know a little broken Svenska by the way. I have been asked to help out in this DILD area to see if I can answer any questions. You mentioned having sleep paralysis twice the morning of your last entry. It sounds like you know what it is, but just in case, have you read this:  http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html

It is well worth reading!  :smiley:  Are you one of the few that actually gets it from time to time? I have only had it truly once in my lifetime and it was unrelated to lucid dreaming.

----------


## Sozu

Hej / Hey  ::D:  
Thansk for the link, I'll read that laters (gotta go off with my day soon).
I've got sleep paralysis quite rarely. This year I think I've had sleep paralysis like 2 or 3 times. 
Last year I maybe had it 1 or 2 times. So it doesn't come often.

----------


## Sozu

Recently I've started write up my dreams again, will continue do it and try improve my recall again.
[EDIT] I changed my username from LonelyCloud to Sozu here on dreamviews, so if it's later able to change name of the thread as it would be more correct :p had always wanted change username since 1,5 year back or so but hadn't enough points, now detected that I'd.

----------


## fogelbise

> [EDIT] I changed my username from LonelyCloud to Sozu here on dreamviews, so if it's later able to change name of the thread as it would be more correct :p had always wanted change username since 1,5 year back or so but hadn't enough points, now detected that I'd.



Workbook name updated. I just had to figure out how to do it...  :smiley:  Good luck with getting your recall back!

----------


## Sozu

Yey, thank you!  :smiley: 

Last night wasn't very good, I slept 3,5 hours.
I'd been working 4-9pm, then had to get to gf's place in order to get my stuffs as I were going to dads house overnight, time were like 11pm when I were done with dinner, and before I went to bed time were 2:30am.
Didn't expect to work today, but they called me in for work at 6am, I could deny but I really want to work and take all chances so I maybe can get full time job at the company later and also for the sake of the money. Wasn't that tired today though.

Time's soon 10pm, going to bed very soon, will have me an 7-8 hour sleep, then I'll go up in morning, go gym and then I've job for 8 hours.

What I really don't like is that I'm kind of call-in employee or whatever named, so when they need personal they call me in and every morning I thinking if they will call me in or not.
Anyway, now from wednesday to friday I have a schedule for the job so then it's great and I can plan my day and be sure to get enough sleep  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

On call employees can definitely have some challenges as it relates to getting lucid and even dream recall. You might want to focus you strongest efforts on days that you know you will have off if you can't control the schedule every day. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions!  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Yeah  :smiley: 
Now this upcoming 1,5 week I've a new job. It's political election here in Sweden (happens every 4th year) and I'll be counting votes from 15th to around 24th September  ::D:  so now I know I'll work 8am to 5pm everyday and be free on weekends.

I begun slowly with 'all day awareness' and a few reality checks whenever I remember (done 1 to 5 of them daily).

Dream recall is quite ok, and I started again the habit of writing down the dreams, even though I wake up 4am I now have started to actually write the dream down before I go sleep again.


I think I were close to becoming lucid today  :smiley: 
I woke up about 10:30am with one quite short dream recall. I bicycle very much due it's economic and actually faster than taking the bus, and I've had unluck to get puncture etc, even one time for just a few weeks ago the tire that was just some month old, had got broken, a thin long hole in side of it, so the hose did leak/put out from that hole. So I bought new tires.

And today I bicycled to gym around 12:30 on daytime, was done 1 hour later, then I went to my bike I suddenly had a dream recall. I remember I'd a dream today or yesterday, where I dreamed that I had the problem with the tire again and the hose were showing. I asked myself in my dream "Haven't I already fixed this? I thought I had new tires".
But didn't think further and can't recall any lucid from that moment.
Anyway, feels like I were pretty close  ::D: 


Now these days I'm using the app Lucidity (or something like that), that got an ADA function, which simply is a icon on the taskbar topmenu that tells me to be aware. Also a reality check function that may be used in weekends when I'm free. And also using the function there that let me write down my dreams and later see all words I been using most of, to see possible dream signs.

----------


## fogelbise

It does sound like you were close.  :smiley:  Good job getting back to doing your dream journal as I feel recall is important. Try to get on a regular sleep schedule during this 3 week assignment and see if you can continue the same schedule afterwards if possible. Good luck!

----------


## Sozu

Yeaaah  :smiley:  I thought I haven't tried enough of lucid dreaming. I've been relying on DILD just way too much. I think it must work much better to do techniques such as WBTB, SSILD etc.. where I simply wake up in night and then get back to sleep.
So I decided some days ago to actually make something out of this. As I know lately I need prior more sleep I think of also do it with lucid dreaming as well. What I prior most in life right now is family/relation and job/study, then after that I prior workout. And now after that, I will prior lucid dreaming and sleep as well. Because sleep I need more of, I slept bad the past month, slept around 5-7 hours a day mostly.

Purchased the fitbit flex when it was on extra price, mostly why I purchased it was to see how I sleep and the alarm function that vibrates, even though the step counter/pedometer that it is, is a huge plus.
So what I decided to do some days ago, were to start a simple blog on Googles blogspot/blogger.
Lets Lucid Dream
There I will write down all progress and dream recalls.
Then I also will write up on a spreadsheet that I've on that blog (under stats), whenever I have a recall, and also write up minutes of sleep I'd during night, which is captured by the fitbit I use.
So in long term I will make a line graph out of that to see if recalls increases.

Writing in my dream journal every morning have become my habit again.
Also I believe maybe turning off the sleep mode on fitbit (pressing it 5-6 times or so rapidly til it starts blink in an order) maybe could be also good for prevent false awakings possibly? idk.

I am very interested in SSILD technique and think of try it out maybe the upcoming week, and if I do, I will try do it for every day in a week straight and post result of it on the blog as well.

Doing all this, feels much more fun and gives motivation and surely experiences.

----------


## fogelbise

All the best with the blog! Since you are very interested in SSILD I would encourage you to try it for several weeks. Also, I think getting more sleep could help you out with all of your other priorities.  :smiley: 





> Writing in my dream journal every morning have become my habit again.
>  Also I believe maybe turning off the sleep mode on fitbit (pressing it 5-6 times or so rapidly til it starts blink in an order) maybe could be also good for prevent false awakings possibly? idk.



I am not sure what the fitbit is but a regular waking ritual can help catch FA's. You may notice that the fitbit blinking may be weird or you are writing in your DJ and notice that your writing is changing when you look back at it and realize it is actually an FA and grab a DILD!

----------


## Sozu

Yeah, I will try SSILD for several week for sure  :smiley:  
I was going to try it last night.. but really.. I went bed like 1am, woke up 5am by my fitbit vibrating alarm, then I put it off without even getting to the mind that I would try out SSILD, I was soooo tired. Though I succeed going out from bed last weekend when I woke up in morning. So now when I go bed I will really tell myself to get out of bed when the alarm goes off, if I falling asleep again I might need use normal alarm clock far away from bed (though I know I've been actually walking back to bed and fall asleep instantly before when I did it as well..), I do have lego though if that would be necessary, that had wake me up for sure.

I have some problems of going bed lately, time goes so fast in evenings.. it just runs by, time is 00:26 right now as I write, will go bed right now and fall asleep and put alarm on 5am

----------


## Sozu

Weekends I sleep over at girlfriends place, now at her grandmothers place where I never slept over before.
One problem detected is that my fitbits vibration in the night seems not to wake me up, or I wake up but I'm so tired I can't think and just turn it off without kind of thinking/knowing and continue sleeping.
Didn't sleep any good the previous days, so today I've got me an 8 hour and 42 min sleep which is great, and girlfriend says I've been snoring (which is super rare I do), and that I didn't wanna wake up when she pushed on me.

I think I might add in ADA/Reality check very soon as well, maybe starting with it slowly today and each day try to increase it.

If it continues that I wont wake up middle of night I might start use the normal alarm clock instead.

----------


## Bharmo

Just saw your post in my friends activity.
Same thing is happening to me with my fitbit one. I've just set the vibrating alarm only two days per week, to see it helps me not getting used to it. Other things I might try is setting strong intention to completely wake up when I feel the vibration on those specific days. Oh and maybe wear it in a different place, although I don't know if the wristband will fit properly.

----------


## fogelbise

^Good ideas to experiment with.  :smiley:  You can also try the water method. Drink enough water before bed that you feel the urge to get on up to urinate (whenever the alert you choose activates).

----------


## Sozu

> Just saw your post in my friends activity.
> Same thing is happening to me with my fitbit one. I've just set the vibrating alarm only two days per week, to see it helps me not getting used to it. Other things I might try is setting strong intention to completely wake up when I feel the vibration on those specific days. Oh and maybe wear it in a different place, although I don't know if the wristband will fit properly.



Oh alright  :smiley:  I will do that.
I been trying a couple of more days with the fitbit flex, not been doing all the days but about every second night or so. Sometimes I wake up and I remember I turn it off.
I shall need use the normal alarm anyway I think, that makes me need to move out of bed.
For tonight, last night, I told myself before bed to wake up and go bathroom as my fitbit vibrates, I even put two timers. One at 5am and the other at 06:45 am, none of those alarms I ever felt.. or atleast remember I felt them. Maybe slept so deeply.





> ^Good ideas to experiment with.  You can also try the water method. Drink enough water before bed that you feel the urge to get on up to urinate (whenever the alert you choose activates).



Haha yeah, though I would be afraid to pee in my dream.




I decided, to convert the blogger blog to wordpress. Due I already have a paid webhost space with loads of space and wordpress with some neat themes and plugins, I also yesterday bought new domain that was supercheap and pretty cool.
Sozu.se it is, so I will later someday start build on it and make a dream journal with all my progress etc there  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Hello DILD class member,
  I'm making a one-time announcement to individual recently active workbooks to let you know about the new DILD class announcement thread.  Please subscribe to the announcement thread to see notifications of activities and other threads of particular interest/importance to DILD class members!

The first announcement is about the upcoming Sensei dreaming competition (starting on Thursday [in 2 days!], look for the official rules and scoring post on Wednesday).

http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/15591...uncements.html

----------

